# Puppies.. almost 5 weeks now!! Very cute pics



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Have to share these.. they are so cuddly!! They always want attention or food.. Cant feed them too much or i'd have to go without lmao Greedy little buggars haha

haha

excuse my face haha


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

aww there lovely beginnin t look like labs now lol


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable, I just love choc labs 

You're also very pretty yourself


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dont show me any more or i will want one lol .


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Dont show me any more or i will want one lol .


Then get one andrea  

they are comin along so nicely, they honestly are gorgeous 

i agree wiv gillie aswell, ur very pretty yaself


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww noooo!!! attention on the puppies pleeease im shy  hehe
but thank you


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Loe if i had the room i would dont you worry !!! i may be looking at a golden retriever for my next dog though lol im a sucker for vacuming .


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Loe if i had the room i would dont you worry !!! i may be looking at a golden retriever for my next dog though lol im a sucker for vacuming .


ooooooooooo ill watch this space then 

LOL im a sucker for dribble


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You,ve never mentioned a man friend before lol .


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> You,ve never mentioned a man friend before lol .


LMAO dogs are enuff


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Handsome lil chaps - gonna be headturners!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG they are gonna be heartbreakers when they are older, gorgeous! Love the paws, I think puppy paws are adorable.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are so cute and cuddly.

How do you guys bring yourselves to part with them. I'd want to keep them all. 

Sue


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

omg they're gorgeous, i love them all but that first photo is sooooo cute


----------

